# Toro / Tecumseh 6.5 HP



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hope everyone is enjoying the holiday,

I have a tecumseh engine that I cleaned the carb and it has a very slight hesitation when running (almost like a slight hick-up), until warmed up, when is is warmed up it runs fine. Also it is a little bit difficult to start when the engine is hot. Is this a valve problem or a carb issue? What should I do? Thanks for all help.


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

What is the model of your tecumseh engine? If you have the newer style with the plastic jet in the carb, then cleaning isn't enough and you need to rebuild the carb for it to work correctly. The 2 o-rings on the jet are the most important to replace.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Justin,

I am not in the shop right now for the model #, but this carb has a red straw going up the middle above the bowl screw. I replaced the bottom o-ring, but not the top o-ring, could that be my problem? Thanks Bob


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I replaced both the gaskets on the nozzle of the carb. And the engine still is running the same way. Any suggestions?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Bob DiGiacomo said:


> I replaced both the gaskets on the nozzle of the carb. And the engine still is running the same way. Any suggestions?


Have you checked the flywheel key?


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

I have not yet checked the flywheel key. One other thing, it needs to be primed to start even if it is hot. I am going to check the compression and the valve clearances. Anything else I should look at?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is also the possibility of a bad valve not seating good. I would start with the flywheel key to rule it out, as this is one of the easier things to check and it could also cause all the problems you are describing.


----------



## Bob DiGiacomo (Jan 15, 2009)

Before I checked the flywheel key, I took a compression test and it read 95Psi. Since I had the spark plug out, I tried a different one and found that the new spark plug solved my problem. I am finding more and more that it is usually something simple that is causing these small engines to not work properly. The original spark plug looked quite good, but for some reason it is not working quite the way it should of. Now there is no hesitation and the mower starts right up. Thanks for your help. Bob


----------

